# Which MBTI type is the most secretive...



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

....and also possesses these qualities? 

- Quiet, shy, but kind
- Very secretive and does not share his feelings or tries to hide them
- May come across as a bit stuck up at first because of how quiet he is
- Has big dreams
- Prone to depression and anixety
- Very emotional, sentimental and nostalgic. 

Yes, I'm trying to type someone.


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

ISFP or INFP


----------



## flufiang (May 12, 2014)

BOOM!!!!! That would be the INFJ to a tee


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

flufiang said:


> BOOM!!!!! That would be the INFJ to a tee


Yeah, that's what I thought thank you.


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

Satan Claus said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought thank you.


Actually, ISFJs too... Very, very secretive, and very willing to tell white lies to keep those secrets. and nostalgic.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

INFJ! Although I can relate.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

When I came across the words "sentimental" and "nostalgic", in addition to the other traits, I thought INFP. I was thinking Fi and Si, respectively.


----------



## dinkytown (Dec 28, 2013)

I would doubt INFJ or ISFP. Se gives both of these types a bit of a forceful nature the OP doesn't appear to be describing; both have some backbone in their words and actions. Being lost in sentimentalism and nostalgia doesn't apply to anyone I know of these types. INFJs are tranquil and serene, yet piercing at the same time. Think Martin Luther King or Hitler. And my boss lol. You wouldn't want to mess with them. 

ISFPs have a hippie soul. They're the true wanderers and nonconformists. Don't agree with them? Fine, they'll go their own way and never give you a second thought. They're not afraid of confrontation either.

-----

ISFJ or INFP seem most likely. Both have a bit of the woo-is-me sentimentalism, I'll show the world attitude going on. Prone to emotion could be Fi or Fe depending on how it's expressed. Any type can experience anxiety and/or depression yet these two types seem a bit more prone to showing it and letting it affect them. 

The question to ask is, is he at his core more light-hearted, goofy, and fun beneath his emotions? Or is he at his core solemn, serious, and reverent? That seems to be the main difference between ISFJ and INFP, respectively. Alpha vs. Delta for you socionics folks.


----------



## Thorweeps (May 17, 2014)

Nope. Please allow me to give you an ISTP objective.

I S T P.

You have described me to perfection.

We are adventurous, unpredictable and fearless to boot. Not to mention fiercely loyal and very, very handy with broken things.

Just my two cents.


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

Thorweeps said:


> Nope. Please allow me to give you an ISTP objective.
> 
> I S T P.
> 
> ...


Does sneaky count as secretive? My ISTP friends are more sneaky than secretive... ;-) In fact, it is this little trait that makes me suspect my youngest is and ISTP, and not ESTP. When she wants, she disappears below the horizon, even when we are trying to keep our eyes and mind on her. She is a Houdini par excellence as well...


----------



## dinkytown (Dec 28, 2013)

Thorweeps said:


> Nope. Please allow me to give you an ISTP objective.
> 
> I S T P.
> 
> ...


Secretive, unpredictable, and fearless, yes. 

But emotional, sentimental, and nostalgic? That would make you one hell of an odd ISTP.


----------



## Thorweeps (May 17, 2014)

My humble opinion is that sneaky and secretive are truly the same thing. Your little one sounds very I, and I can relate to the Houdini aspect.


----------



## Thorweeps (May 17, 2014)

Why is it that other types assume we don't have emotions? We have a very active inner emotional awareness. We don't wear our feelings on our sleeves. We prefer to run our lives using reason and logic, but we feel very deeply about things. One might be amazed at a silly little object that we will keep for decades because of its sentimental value. We remember old times, old friends fondly - does that count as nostalgic? Do not assume that ISTP's are unemotional only due to the fact that our emotions are kept inside, not displayed for the world to see.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

Infp, infj..?


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

IxFx 

Helpful, I am.


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

Quernus said:


> IxFx
> 
> Helpful, I am.


I certainly think so. You pretty much covered the bases... except maybe ISTP. ;-)


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

All IxxP types. Concealed introverted judging, most of the other stuff is to receive information or offer suggestions.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Sounds like Fi and Si together.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm baffled by how ISTP is being considered a likely contender here, haha. I mean, I guess anything is possible... there are always exceptions.... but without any other knowledge, I really don't find it too likely! Maybe there's just something in the water around here that makes all the ISTPs I know almost NOTHING LIKE THIS DESCRIPTION whatsoever 


Edit: You know what? The more I read it, the more I can see it, in ways. Yes. I just think F is still more likely, if you take everything instead of just some of the things into consideration.


----------



## StoneMoon (Dec 23, 2013)

It's impossible to type anyone based on only those traits. <: D Sure, they are common among some types and rare among other, but still, under some circumstances they could apply to any type. So, you'll have to try to observe which functions this person actually uses.


----------

